# anyone identify this part on a JL 300/4 ?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I need to know what this part is and what it does also need to know if these boards pop out as the look like they do but I dont know. 

in the pic the part I am talking about is the little black piece with the 3 legs. equal amounts of them on all 4 of the boards and the boards are all the same. 

if these things pop out then I might consider putting it in myself. at the moment I have one of these parts that was rattling around in the amp and in its place is a pair of resistors. 

needless to say the amp powers up and all but 1 channel is working correctly. most likely the one that needs this piece back on it. 

if nobody knows it will go to my repair guy 

here is the pick on ampguts.

JL Audio 300/4 inside - Amp Guts


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you are refering to transistors? I'm not a pro on this, but is good that you post your own and circle it.....


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

here is the pic. they are plain to see. little black squares with 3 legs


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I also need to know if those 4 boards pop out or are the soldered in. I could buy a seperate parts amp and swap out the board if they pop out. thats a gamble though. might not fix the problem.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Transistors

1rst pic is a transistor ^^^^


----------



## Pulse-R (Jan 14, 2007)

Those are the transistors on the driver boards.

need to be matched to the output transistors, usually done in manufacture.

best to send it to the repair centre.


----------



## Pulse-R (Jan 14, 2007)

double post


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

This is an old post. the amp was already fixed and then later sold. 

thanks for trying to help but this was from DEC 2010


----------

